# Revolution/Starting an army...



## Everymanalion (Jul 26, 2012)

Now I know majority of people on this board advocate revolution in the U.S. and a major overhaul of well, everything(And i totally agree) but lets look at it from a smaller perspective, the start up, I am sure many of you are able to spout out fire filled passionate rhetoric about revolution, starting a independent army and marching to take this(Or another country) "back" but how would you even start?

Lets say you wanted to start a revolutionary force NOT in the U.S. how would you go about doing it? Do you genuinely feel you have the leadership qualities besides being angry to will such change into reality? I mean these questions honestly, and this post is not for everyone on this board, but the people who i read talking about revolution and what they want, i am curious, how do you think you would obtain it? Does anyone on this board have any military experience? I actually have my own specific plan and it actually entails an already put together revolutionary army that is without leadership at the moment south of the United States and has been somewhat stale for a few years now(I am sure it is not that hard to figure out who) but lets say you were in a position to start something, How would you recruit? Procure ammo? Win over the local population for help with food/water/supplies etc?

I am curious to hear all of your opinions because i will be attempting this, not a revolution in the United States because i think that is totally impossible at the moment with the media outlets being so influential in our minds and anyone who goes against the government are "terrorists" even if they are fighting for a greater good, but what if, you could lead/launch a guerrilla war from outside the U.S.? Would you do it?

I know i probably sound insane and my horrid grammatical errors are not helping(Damn smart phone) but what is life without aspirations for something larger than yourself and is not named money, God, lust and ignorance? If you think what i said in this thread is far-fetched then fine, but i would like to try and fight for indigenous and lower class rights before it gets even more difficult in this "information and technology" age. Opinions, remarks, comments, thoughts, ideas, anything!

Lemme hear 'em


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 26, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> I am curious to hear all of your opinions because i will be attempting this, not a revolution in the United States because i think that is totally impossible at the moment with the media outlets being so influential in our minds and anyone who goes against the government are "terrorists" even if they are fighting for a greater good, but what if, you could lead/launch a guerrilla war from outside the U.S.? Would you do it?


 
I'm not sure how legal this discussion is. I'll keep my part legal, but your answer(s) may not be. Feel free avoid what I ask if you like.

Are you saying you would like to effect a revolution in the U.S. from abroad? Or are you referring to revolution in another country exclusive of the U.S.? Do you think the media would not influence both? Why do you think it is best to avoid the media? Why not use them? 

Tomorrow's headlines: Members of StP detained, computers seized in raids throughout the country.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha no no no, in all honesty, i meant this question hypothetically, and my "plan" is merely a "what if", and no not revolution in the U.S., i only asked the U.S. questions because thats where majority of us on this board live(i assume) and have our qualms at. This whole thread is merely hypothetical...

And to answer your question i think it would be impossible to use the media in the united states effectively against itself, or maybe that is just what they want us to think ha.

Like i said, i was just curious as to how many people actually thought this through when they say "OMG I KAN START A REV0LUT10N, BURN DA FLAG" and if they had any actual plans rather than just mindless anger.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 26, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> This whole thread is merely hypothetical...


 
Ah, I see. When you speak of revolution, procuring ammo & supplies, and ask about military experience it doesn't sound very hypothetical. The very title of this thread "Revolution/Starting an army..." wouldn't be taken lightly by the authorities. Things here on StP are pretty casual, but I can see the potential for trouble when openly discussing such things. Do you think it would be out of character for the authorities to treat individuals who engaged in such discussions as domestic terrorists? 

Maybe I'm paranoid or just overreacting.





...then again, maybe not.


----------



## ped (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm interested in discussing what would come after this hypothetical revolution?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 22, 2015)

ya gotta start in hokkaido. its only a hop, skip and a jump from there to sakhalin and the aleutians. recruit a crew of kendo types. kendo is the sweetest martial art ever. then establish supply depots and training facilities all over alaska. finally, earn enough $$ to buy and outfit some russian navy vessels. from there i would say stage an amphibious assault at san fran seattle and la.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 25, 2015)

Relevant essay I wrote: http://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/friedrich-rural-lucifer-life-in-the-cracks


----------



## salxtina (Nov 27, 2015)

I still like this old interview about anarchos tabling at gunshows... 
http://multi.lectical.net/content/rednecks_guns_and_other_anti_racist_stories_and_strategies


----------



## Lial (Dec 19, 2015)

Everymanalion said:


> Haha no no no, in all honesty, i meant this question hypothetically, and my "plan" is merely a "what if", and no not revolution in the U.S., i only asked the U.S. questions because thats where majority of us on this board live(i assume) and have our qualms at. This whole thread is merely hypothetical...
> 
> And to answer your question i think it would be impossible to use the media in the united states effectively against itself, or maybe that is just what they want us to think ha.
> 
> Like i said, i was just curious as to how many people actually thought this through when they say "OMG I KAN START A REV0LUT10N, BURN DA FLAG" and if they had any actual plans rather than just mindless anger.




Talking about "what ifs" and hypotheticals in this context can still be illegal. Actually, the way to get around that is to model it all entirely as creative fiction, as in that you're asking for inspiration for a short story that you're writing. Either way, not a discussion I would participate in, and I don't think anyone is scanning StP posts to look for militant radicals, but at the same time you can't always rely on that because people have been charged with crimes that used silly posts like this as evidence to defame their character and convict them of pretty serious crimes, including conspiracy to commit terrorism. I would say if you're just some dude at home on your computer then don't worry to much about it, but if you're active in politics and activism in any way don't say shit like that online anywhere, and if you do make sure you're using TOR browser and that it's not on an open forum like this. Saying its hypothetical won't save you, homie.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol. They war game dissident unrest all the time. So, empirically speaking, if 'they' can conceive of hypothetical scenarios, then doing so is not illegal: it's not even dissidence: it's establishment. Ahaha. I know j Edgar and friends were after abbey and zinn forever....and I know they lust after Chomsky...and I'm sure Jensen is on their wish list. But if they wanna put me in the same cell with Chomsky I'll hotdamn make the guy a ramen burrito and welcome the opportunity. The day dissidents are rounded up is the day we can all finally trash our stupid guy Fawkes masks and start callin em as we see em.


----------



## salxtina (Dec 22, 2015)

One idea: Instead of just planning for a possible future day when "all dissidents" are rounded up, reach out to dissidents who are already in jail.

Help Joshua Williams, a key player in the Ferguson Rebellion, get books and phone credit!
https://kansascityabc.wordpress.com...ts/social-movement-prisoners/joshua-williams/

Send a letter to Chelsea Manning, who just turned 28 in jail for powerfully interrupting the U.S. war machine!
https://www.chelseamanning.org/learn-more/write-to-chelsea-manning

Reach out to the family of John Rohrer, who are trying to free him from an Ohio mental hospital!
http://www.freejohnrohrer.org

xxxo, Sal


----------



## Mankini (Dec 23, 2015)

How many years has Manning got left? I imagine there's a butt load of mail flooding into that cell. I like Julia Butterfly. She tormented the powers that be for years and lived to tell about it. Also Glenn Greenwald, Dan Ellsberg and Noam Chomsky. How do you think some commit acts like they did/ continue to do...and escape prison...while others bite the bullet?


----------



## creature (Dec 24, 2015)

the real way to begin a revolution is to establish a means to a new economic order.

the railroad barons did this, then henry ford, to name at least 2 instances.

when you create a commodity that wide swaths of the population integrate into their daily lives, you have (in our economic system) the potential to redirect the profit according to personal choice.

Ford & the barons were self-interested capitalists..
i recall that Hershey in the early 1900's was rather communal in his distribution of profits..
looking now at the wiki _"The town was an inexpensive place for the workers and their families to live. Milton treated the people well and provided leisure activities to make sure the citizens enjoyed themselves."_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hershey_Company

of course that was in the 1900's

the thing to do is build a company that redistributes its wealth to those who actually create the profit, *not* the 'owners' of the machinery or other tangible items required for it to function, other than a nominal amount to maintain the creative motivation and satisfaction which brought it about.

when an individual is able to accomplish that, the revolution becomes bloodless.

if an individual *can* accomplish that, then you can be assured they will split things apart, because those outside that sort of system, still stifled by the current laws and practices, will begin to demand the same.

also, those within that system will work for others, also, since they proceeded towards it in the desire for equity and basic human compassion.

will that happen?

maybe.

if not, well.. the shit will hit the fan, & the definition between 'terrorism' or 'patriotism' will only be made by those whose choices have prevailed...
most likely that just means 2 sides that will hate each other perpetually, or until something *so* catastrophic occurs that most of the players on both sides are wiped out, & really don't give a fuck about much more than being able to live through another day..

there will always be assholes.

always.

the way to stop the assholes is to teach children that being an asshole is wrong.

& after the revolution is fucking over?

the meek will inherit the Earth,
because the violent will have Destroyed each other....


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to politics and anarchism.


----------



## DreaderDread (Feb 19, 2016)

The black panther party successfully used the media to start a great revolution against the government. No other group has had such a civil impactful resistance against Amerikkka. A revolution abroad? Highly unlikely. The government will kill its own citizens to stop a home grown revolution. This will cause a spark into bringing every race together to stand up against the US regime. I find it terribly disturbing that ppl are actually concerned about even discussing this. Mental prisoners. The US has them mind fucked they are scared to voice their opinions online! Wtf?!? I only hope I could become a martyr like Huey p Newton. Like Fred Hamilton like martin Luther king. Death would be a gift for ME in this context. Guns and ammo could easily be supplied from any number of amerikkkas enemies. Vietnam Iraq Russia . The black panther party had an international section that was highly respected. Crazy now because look at Cuba and their now relationship with the US CHE I no has to be turning in his grave with Castro selling out to these European amerikkkans.


----------



## creature (Feb 19, 2016)

Alright, Asshole.
I 'liked' your post, even if it is shitwitted..

if yer gonna jump so far fucking up & down, then go jump where you can't be fucking seen.

i'm not saying you're wrong, & i'm not saying you & i won't bleed to death in the same fucking hole..

i'd be a lucky man, if we did..
& if it comes to that, 

..................i wait for it.

the point is not "do we need a revolution?"

the point is "what difference will it make?"

unfortunately humanity is fuckked up *at the genetic level*...

i am going to tell you a little secret about all of fucking physical existence:

shit does not like to move.

it is called inertia,
thermal equilibrium
& fucking laziness...

life is not a willing adversary to this.

life is fucking lazy.

life goes the way of the flow of water, & it only changes flow when it *must*.

doesn't matter if you are algae, yeast, asparagus, wombat or human.

life hates to work.

life wants everything free.

what do you think lions would choose?
a big, 300 pound pile of ground beef, or having to deal with an orney, old, big-assed horned wildeebeast that will do its best to live another 15 minutes?

they will take the fucking hamburger, majesty be damned, & every fucking human would do the same fucking thing.

horses love to run..
humans love to create..

but horses & humans are both as lazy as each other, & if all they need to do is eat the low lying fruit, well..
guess what?

they go no further.

& unfortunately devours the lowest fruit, first.

& it will never reach higher, until it must..


you cannot replace this.


it is a fucking evil that is intrinsic to existence.

the appreciation of quality is something that is either forced upon




or Decided...



when all the easy stuff is gone, then you climb for the higher fruit.

if you are smart?

well.. you still get to the good stuff as easily as you can, right?



the point is that after 3 million years & 300 billion deaths, there won't be any great breakthrough achived by killing the fucks who deserve it.

although i may be wrong..

the Civil fucking War may have been a singular evolutionary event, if we keep the ideology behind it alive..

on the face of it, though, humanity is fucked.

people are sweet, good, sisterly & brotherly when they don't have a lot, but they keep grasping for fucking more..

& when they get more?

they forget what made them brothers & sisters to begin with..


----------



## creature (Feb 19, 2016)

i'm not saying your wrong.

i'm just saying che would laugh at shit on an internet traveler's forum.


----------



## creature (Feb 19, 2016)

furthermore, i use the term Asshole respectfully..

i *understand* your position, but do *not^ agree that armed insurrection is presently the final & only viable methodology to resolve political inequalities.. 

if whomever desired to could play God, from panthers to bundys, well.. yes..

it sure as fuck is the *easiest* way to assert whatever justice exists in one's agenda..

the only revolution that is going to make any difference at all, will take about 5 billion people collectively asserting they have had enough, and the going up against the consolidated weapons of whomever stood against them..

*if* you are going to be a revolutionary, the real path to revolution isn't fighting.


it's work.


----------

